# Another Demo...



## bgray (Jun 17, 2009)

You know that your earning your money when you end up polishing the INSIDE of a section....


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jun 17, 2009)

That is awesome, very very nice....


----------



## CrazyBear (Jun 17, 2009)

I cant fault the workmanship..but the pen doesnt work for me...it looks .............plastic ..if you get what I mean


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 17, 2009)

I  agree with Hugh; the workmanship is nice, but demonstrator pens have never done it for me.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 17, 2009)

i think it is pretty slick looking. But then again, i am into the minimilistic, mechanical look. Not to mention it is easy to see what is going on.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 17, 2009)

Outstanding work, but I must agree that the design doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 17, 2009)

That is sweet looking and I can appreciate the hard work.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 18, 2009)

Beautifully done!!! It must have taken ages to polish out all the drill marks.
How did you do the polishing?


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 18, 2009)

By George I think he's got it!!!!!!!!  Brian, great job, I love the pen.  What did you end up using Lucite or an acrylic?  I love the demonstrator types just as nuch as your other styles of pens.  The Lucite swirl gave the best of both worlds, but I'm diggin the 100% clear.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 18, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> By George I think he's got it!!!!!!!! Brian, great job, I love the pen. What did you end up using Lucite or an acrylic? I love the demonstrator types just as nuch as your other styles of pens. The Lucite swirl gave the best of both worlds, but I'm diggin the 100% clear.


 
My same question what did you use. I too am working on a clear tube project. Different concept then yours. But like you I would have to polish the inside. Did you cast your own if so what did you use.

I know you put a lot of work into it great for display and to get attention.


----------



## bgray (Jun 18, 2009)

There is no drilling on the final pass.  A drill leaves a horrible surface.

I use a special boring bar that is very long, thin, and rigid.

From there all tools are homemade.  

A long and skinny mandrel for mounting sandpaper, and a long skinny mandrel with a custom made tiny buff.

Thanks.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 18, 2009)

bgray said:


> There is no drilling on the final pass. A drill leaves a horrible surface.
> 
> I use a special boring bar that is very long, thin, and rigid.
> 
> ...


 
Cool nice tip but what material are you using. Do you cast your own blank are you using Alumilte, PR or are you buying a type of acrylic.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice work .


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, that is really cool.


----------



## bgray (Jun 18, 2009)

Lucite, I believe. 

Thanks.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Very well done Brian.


----------



## artme (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice one! Different.


----------



## alexkuzn (Oct 15, 2009)

Great craftsmanship!
Brian, where did you buy your boring bar?


----------



## watchman7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you have that pen at the NY Pen Show? If so what kind of reaction did you get?


----------



## bgray (Oct 15, 2009)

No, I didn't have that exact pen there.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## bitshird (Oct 16, 2009)

Brian, silence there are so many that just aren't that moved by the pen, just send it to me, I think it's great, Fantastic craftsmanship and overall awesome pen.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool pen Brian!


----------



## alexkuzn (Oct 17, 2009)

Brian, 
how you hold the boring bar? By hand or in drill chuck in tail stock. 
If you put the boring bar in drill chuck how do you adjust diameter of the hole?


----------



## bgray (Oct 17, 2009)

I use a metal lathe.  The tool is held on the crosslide.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 18, 2009)

I love demonstrators and this is a great example of why.


----------

